# NOTICE: Chicago Meet 3/15



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

ATTENTION: 3.15.03 Chicago Altimas Meet 

The meet will be held the parking lot at the 999 building on plaza drive by the Woodfield mall. Next to Hooters. We can then all go over to the forest preserve together. Prob 4ish. Main enterance to the boat ramp at busse. Meet @ 2 PM at the 999 building parking lot.

This will be a the first meet of the season and a meet will be held monthly the third sat. of each month. The location of the meet will most likely vary but information will be posted well in advance for each meet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2003)

*Hey guys, drop me a line*

Could you guys send me an E-Mail closer to the date of the meet so I dont forget about it?

I know it sounds lazy of me, but I know I wont make it otherwise.

The 999 building is a good place to meet, my girlfriend goes to school there 

Steve Norcup
www.atcforums.com
[email protected]


----------



## AltimatSE-R (Jul 24, 2002)

is this meet stricktly for altys or are sentras and other nissans welcome like last year
thanks


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

all nissan


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm in.

Anyone from Southern Wi. who wants to caravan down let me know. There is a few of us going down from Madison.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

sweet how many?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I might be able to make it.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *sweet how many? *


4 so far maybe 5

Borngearhead = me 91 Se-r
Saucemaxx = Ben 96 200sx Se-r turbo
Altimat Se-r = Justin 91 Se-r 
Altimat = Mike 02 Altima 3.5 Se

Maybe

JP134 = Josh 93 Se-r


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

I am new to the Nissan scene but before this car I had a Probe and I was huge into the probe scene. I drove to every meet in Ohio. It looks like the biggest Nissan scene aroud this part of the country is going to be Chicago. If I get the 88 Stanza running by then, you can count me in. I don't know how long or late your meets usually run, but if it comes down to it, is there someone who would let me crash out there? I will be driving from Cleveland.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

u had a probe and got rid of it for a 88 stanza?


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

I'll go.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

great, u guys have any questions?


----------



## lljes1 (Dec 27, 2002)

buddy02, let me get someone's cell # so if i make the meet, i can find exactly where you are at in the forest preserve. is everyone from out in the burbs, or is that just an easy place to meet? because there is also labagh woods off of 90-94 that would be easy for the wisconsin guys to get to and also airmanpower, since he's heading all the way from cleveland.

airman, i know your struggle, my sister goes to osu, and that is already 6 hrs!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Can we get an update on this? Where in Busse Woods is this going to be? North,south,east,west? At 1pm? It's also posted on the sr20deforum.com If people are meeting at Hooters, where is Hooters at?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

ATTENTION: 3.15.03 Chicago Altimas Meet 

The meet will be held the parking lot at the 999 building on plaza drive by the Woodfield mall. Next to Hooters. We can then all go over to the forest preserve together. Prob 4ish. Main enterance to the boat ramp at busse. Meet @ 2 PM at the 999 building parking lot.


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

I'll go someone has to send me an email around that time cuz i'll forget about it 
[email protected]


----------



## saucemaxx (Jan 21, 2003)

this is probably a stupid question, given its the 999 building, but can anyone give me an exact and complete address, so I can mapquest the rout


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

999 Plaza Drive, Schaumburg, IL

Next to woodfield mall and hooters


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

So we will be showcasing our rides on the parking lot and at 4pm we will head to Busse Woods?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

maybe?I dont know exact time we will goto busse thats just a rough idea


----------



## 200SXSE (Jun 22, 2002)

I dunno if it makes any difference but sun sets at about 6, so I guess it depends on how long you all want to spend out at Busse Woods is what time you all want to head over.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

yup


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

The Meet is starting to get out there. A lot of people are starting to talk about it. Can anyone post this on the other Nissan forums? 240sx forums, Maxima forums, hell, even the Nissan truck forums? Let's make this big.

I was thinking that maybe we could meet at Hooters a little earlier, maybe 1pm? Some people are driving a distance and it will give us a little more time of sunlight.

The weather sounds like it is going to be great. I'm hearing upper 50's - lower 60's. Shit, it will feel like summer.

Can we make the official time of 1pm at Hooters?


----------



## jp314 (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm planning on going and will bring the prototype B13 RSTB along.

Then national weather service forecast for Chicago:
Saturday: partly cloudy. High in the lower 60s. 
Woohoo!!!


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone who wants to go down to the Chicago Meet from Southern Wisconsin, we are going to meet at East Towne Mall on East Washington Ave. at the Sears end of the Mall in Madison. It is only about a quarter of a mile from Interstate 90-94. Everyone is meeting between 10:00am-10:30am. Figure we'll be at Hooters at 1pm and can grab some grub. And maybe a hooter.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i'm in


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Today is the day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

anyone took pics?


----------



## plmuzikmaster (Apr 6, 2003)

Just a question, if it is called a Chicago meet, why did you guys meet at woodfield?


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

To get more attention. Such as people from Michicgan and Wisconsin came. They know Chicago and it ws held in the chicago are. If you put Schaumburg many people from out of the area would not look maybe cuz they have not heard if it. Does this really bother you?


----------



## plmuzikmaster (Apr 6, 2003)

i was just wondering, didnt want to upset you...


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

lol no not at all. Just so u know there is a meet April 19th at Uno;s pizzza in schaumburg on gold and meacham. Its an open meet held by chicago velocity, imports domestics. later


----------

